# LT25 / Suzuki DF30



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Do you have the new df30a?


----------



## Cullen904 (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes. 2016


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I had the 25hp version on a gheenoe lt25. Every stainless prop I tried caused a awful prop chatter at idle speed. The powertech reb3 11p ran good on top speed, but the hole shot sucked. Others are getting better performance from the scb3. The 10p scb might be good if it doesn't over rev? Good luck.


----------



## Cullen904 (Jul 26, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## t1ightl1ines (Mar 5, 2016)

i think everyone is getting prop chatter from stainless on the df25a or 30a.. Im looking for a stainless prop vendor that has eliminated the chatter


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm still running the stock prop on my zuke df30a. Not spending 300+ on a stainless that causes chatter to gain 1-2 mph.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

The chatter issue is pretty common on 4 strokes. The bigger motors have cushioned hubs available that fixes the problem. The suzuki 25/30 uses a bigger prop than the other motors in it's class and the heavy stainless props just don't go over well. You can forget about a 4 blade stainless!


----------



## Cullen904 (Jul 26, 2016)

Any thoughts on changing the pitch and staying with an aluminum?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Cullen904 said:


> Any thoughts on changing the pitch and staying with an aluminum?


The factory suzuki prop is very thin and weak so I wouldn't even bother with it. I added cupping to my factory 10p prop because it was allowing the motor to hit the rev limiter. It had a nice hole shot while revving out just shy of the rev limiter after the cupping. I did try the solas 12p aluminum 3 blade and the chatter was gone. The 12p ran 28 mph on my lt25 loaded with 2 large adults and gear. Hole shot suffered though because the 12p was overkill. Overall the cupped 10p was the best all around performer.


----------

